

The Unwelcoming Chair - pavel_lishin
http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=1291

======
lotharbot
I solved a similar problem in my teens:

I had seven siblings, and I kept my bedroom clean and quiet, as a sort of
sanctuary. This made my siblings want to hang out there, which defeated the
purpose. So I rearranged my furniture: I used my bed and dresser to make a
narrow entry, I raised my bed just high enough that it was uncomfortable to
sit on the edge for long periods of time, and I made sure my recliner had
piles of school papers (which my siblings wouldn't dare move) tenuously
balanced on both armrests.

As long as I was occupying my desk/computer chair, nobody else wanted to spend
more than a few minutes in my room. If I wanted to hang out with a sibling,
all I had to do was let them sit in the desk chair, and I could sit in the
recliner. If I wanted to hang out with several siblings, I could push my bed
aside so they could fit their own chairs through.

